# Bodybuilding.com and the Future of Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Many people have already heard that the worldâ??????s largest bodybuilding company, bodybuilding.com, sold a huge controlling stake to Liberty Media, parent of QVC, for $100 million dollars. However, what some people donâ??????t know is that there are those who are panicking for various reasons and some even believe that the sale could cause the sport [...]

*Read More...*


----------

